
Ask HN: Best resources for refreshing CS fundamentals? - mcjiggerlog
I&#x27;ve been working full-time as a software engineer, mostly on frontend&#x2F;backend web development, for 7 years now. I&#x27;ve mainly been working with Python and Javascript.<p>It feels like a long time since I finished my Computer Science degree and I&#x27;d really like to go a bit deeper with my low-level CS fundamentals.<p>I&#x27;ve started doing a bit of a C refresher, which feels like a good start.<p>I&#x27;d particularly like to improve my knowledge of the full networking stack, operating systems and hardware. I&#x27;m open to other suggestions of areas to work on, too.
======
sidcool
I am going through Steven Skiena's book on Algorithms. It's quite a nice
refresher.

------
arthurcolle
Ive found it useful to go through books/pdfs on "competitive programming" and
related strategies as it brushes up on lots of useful data
structures/algorithms problems

